# Ποιοι φωνάζουν το παιδί τους «μαμά»;



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2016)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω παρατηρήσει ένα φαινόμενο που προσωπικά μού φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο και το ακούω από δυο άσχετες μεταξύ τους πληθυσμιακές ομάδες: Αλβανούς και Ρουμανόβλαχους*. Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για στοιχείο που έχουν και οι δυο ομάδες ή έχουν επηρεαστεί η μία από την άλλην, γιατί είναι όλοι στην ίδια ευρύτερη γειτονιά. Το φαινόμενο έχει ως εξής: οι γονείς φωνάζουν το παιδί γιαγιά, παππού, μπαμπά ή μαμά, ανάλογα με το τι είναι οι ίδιοι. Δηλαδή αν μια γυναίκα μιλάει στο εγγονάκι της (ασχέτως του δικού του φύλου), η προσφώνηση είναι «γιαγιά». Αντιστοίχως, αν είναι ο πατέρας του παιδιού, θα το πει «μπαμπά». Δηλαδή είναι προβολή του ρόλου τους στο παιδί.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν πρόκειται για γνωστό γλωσσικό φαινόμενο της αλβανικής ή κάποιας σλαβικής γλώσσας;



* ο κόσμος τούς λέει γύφτους, αλλά μια φίλη μου ελληνορουμάνα, που δουλεύει παραδίπλα, μού έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι η γλώσσα τους μοιάζει με ρουμάνικα. Κατά δήλωσή τους είναι Ρουμανόβλαχοι. Μερικοί είναι μελαμψοί κι άλλοι ξανθοί. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν καταγωγή από την Λάρισα και μερικοί από τον Βόλο (έχουν και το αντίστοιχο αξάν).


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> * ο κόσμος τούς λέει γύφτους, αλλά μια φίλη μου ελληνορουμάνα, που δουλεύει παραδίπλα, μού έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι η γλώσσα τους μοιάζει με ρουμάνικα. Κατά δήλωσή τους είναι Ρουμανόβλαχοι. Μερικοί είναι μελαμψοί κι άλλοι ξανθοί. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν καταγωγή από την Λάρισα και μερικοί από τον Βόλο (έχουν και το αντίστοιχο αξάν).



Άμα τους λέει «γύφτους» ο κόσμος, δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. «Βλάχοι» κανονικά, αλλά επειδή το παραδοσιακό εδώ και πάνω από χίλια χρόνια όνομά τους έχει επικρατήσει στα ελληνικά σαν προσδιορισμός καθόλου κολακευτικός (εγώ πάντως, όπου το βρίσκω με αυτή τη σημασία και μπορώ, το αλλάζω σε «χωριάτης»), οι άνθρωποι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται πια επίσημα σαν Αρμάνοι (περίπου όπως οι Γύφτοι, παρεμπιπτόντως, που το άλλαξαν σε Ρομά). Αυτοί που λες μάλλον προτίμησαν το Ρουμανόβλαχοι, με το Ρουμανο- να δείχνει απώτερη γεωγραφική προέλευση από τη Βλαχία, όχι τόσο εθνοτικό χαρακτήρα, αφού όσοι έχω γνωρίσει στην Ελλάδα αυτοπροσδιορίζονται σαν ελληνικό φύλο, πρώτα Έλληνες δηλαδή κι ύστερα Βλάχοι, όπως λέμε Έλληνας Αιγυπτιώτης (Μισιρλής, από το Μισίρι, εξ ου και η Μισιρλού).

Ένα παράδειγμα μόνο, τρανό: Βλάχος ήταν ο Τσιτσάνης, όπως καμάρωνε ο ίδιος, γι' αυτό και το παρατσούκλι με το οποίο ήταν γνωστός στους φίλους του. Με την ευκαιρία, κι εκτός από το πεντανόστιμο ψάρι, άλλη μια σημασία της λέξης «βλάχος», ιστορική μόνο τώρα πια:



daeman said:


> Earion said:
> 
> 
> > Σου 'χει λάχει, σου 'χει λάχει να σε κυνηγούν οι βλάχοι; :twit:
> ...



Κι άλλος ένας τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, ο Αβέρωφ-Τοσίτσας.

Όσο για τη γλώσσα τους όπως μιλιόταν στην Ελλάδα, κάποιοι που την έχουν μελετήσει λένε ότι είναι περίπου μισή-μισή, ελληνικά και ρουμάνικα, με τα τελευταία να προέρχονται από τη λαϊκή γλώσσα των Ρωμαίων, τα λαϊκά λατινικά. Ο πεθερός μου πάντως που εκτός από ελληνόφωνος ήταν και βλαχόφωνος αφού ήταν Βλάχος στην καταγωγή και μάλιστα της εποχής που μάθαιναν τη γλώσσα τους, όχι στο σχολείο αλλά κατά προφορική παράδοση, στη Ρουμανία μπορούσε να συνεννοηθεί καλά. 

*Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Κουτσοβλαχικής*



nickel said:


> Δεν απαιτείται όμως ιδιαίτερη οξυδέρκεια για να διαπιστώσει κανείς ότι γλώσσες πεθαίνουν παντού, ακόμα και στην ίδια την Ελλάδα. Για μένα η υπενθύμιση ήρθε σε ένα φανάρι πεζών της Λεωφόρου Αλεξάνδρας. Στεκόμουν δίπλα σε δύο ηλικιωμένες κυρίες οι οποίες συζητούσαν έντονα αλλά ακατάληπτα. Λόγω επαγγελματικής διαστροφής αναρωτήθηκα τι γλώσσα να μίλαγαν. Στήνοντας αυτί κατάλαβα ότι ήταν βλάχικα (τα οποία οι ομιλητές τους ονομάζουν αρωμουνικά – ναι, όπως λέμε Αρμάνι). Σχεδόν αντανακλαστικά γύρισα και τις κοίταξα, τα βλέμματά μας διασταυρώθηκαν, είδα μια ακαθόριστη στιγμιαία έκφραση στα πρόσωπά τους και αμέσως αφοσιώθηκαν στο απέναντι φανάρι, σιωπηλές.
> [...]
> ​
> _Ελληνικά της καφετέριας_ του Ευθ. Φοιβου Παναγιωτιδη
> ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2016)

Ο κόσμος τούς λέει γύφτους μάλλον για τον τρόπο ζωής τους. Οι περισσότεροι είναι μικροπωλητές (κάλτσες, χαρτομάντηλα, ποπ κορν... τα κλασικά), παντρεύονται μικροί (δεσμεύονται από τα 12-14 και παντρεύονται στα 16*), βάφουν τα μαλλιά τους (άντρες-γυναίκες), έχουν λίγο οπισθοδρομικές απόψεις για την ισότητα των δύο φύλων και τείνουν να μην μένουν πολύ καιρό σε ένα μέρος. Πάντως οι περισσότεροι είναι εξαιρετικά συμπαθείς και πολύ καλά παιδιά. Τις προάλλες ένας απ' αυτούς χτύπησε κατά λάθος ένα παρκαρισμένο αυτοκίνητο και έψαχνε όλην την γειτονιά να βρει σε ποιον ανήκει για να του κάνει δήλωση. Όχι τυπική συμπεριφορά νεοέλληνα, που θα την έκανε με ελαφρά, αφού κανείς δεν είδε το περιστατικό.



* μάλιστα προτιμάνε να κάνουν κορίτσια, γιατί κατά τα έθιμά τους η οικογένεια του γαμπρού "αγοράζει" την νύφη· λεφτά που παίρνει ο πατέρας της νύφης.


----------



## Themis (Oct 7, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> οι γονείς φωνάζουν το παιδί γιαγιά, παππού, μπαμπά ή μαμά, ανάλογα με το τι είναι οι ίδιοι. Δηλαδή αν μια γυναίκα μιλάει στο εγγονάκι της (ασχέτως του δικού του φύλου), η προσφώνηση είναι «γιαγιά». Αντιστοίχως, αν είναι ο πατέρας του παιδιού, θα το πει «μπαμπά». Δηλαδή είναι προβολή του ρόλου τους στο παιδί.
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν πρόκειται για γνωστό γλωσσικό φαινόμενο της αλβανικής ή κάποιας σλαβικής γλώσσας;


Είναι πάντως φαινόμενο της αραβικής γλώσσας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2016)

Ναι, ε; Ενδιαφέρον. Στην περιοχή έχουμε αρκετούς γηγενείς Τούρκους αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει από κανέναν, αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι επιρροή στα τούρκικα από την αραβική. Ή ίσως να το λένε και να μην το έχω παρατηρήσει. Θα έχω τον νου μου.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ένα παράδειγμα μόνο, τρανό: Βλάχος ήταν ο Τσιτσάνης, όπως καμάρωνε ο ίδιος, γι' αυτό και το παρατσούκλι με το οποίο ήταν γνωστός στους φίλους του.



Δεν γνωρίζω αν ήταν πραγματικά Βλάχος ο Τσιτσάνης, αλλά το παρατσούκλι του σήμαινε τον χωριάτη, όπως λες λίγο παραπάνω, και όχι τον εθνοτικό Βλάχο. Είχε καταγωγή από την Ήπειρο. 
Ούτε και τον είδα κάπου να καμαρώνει γι αυτό. Απλά ήταν ένα παρατσούκλι που του έβγαλαν οι Αθηναίοι της πιάτσας.


----------

